# Where do we start?



## Ernie2008 (Jul 21, 2004)

Hiya - we've just had our 8th failed attempt at IVF using our own Egg and Sperm - all grade 1 or 2 embryos - no apparant reason why it keeps failing la la la .......  Anyway, we are at the end of our tether with it all now and are just starting to go through other options - strangely - I went on the egg share programme the first time we did IVF and it worked for my recipeint - she had a little boy which is great - bit ironic that we are now starting to consider egg donation ourselves.

Can anyone help - we don't know where to start or where to go for help.  A number of my friends have been to spain and been successful but they are both dark haired with darker features - we're very fair and blonde and would want a donar with similar colouring etc ... how specific can you be and how well matched are you (if you are lucky enough to get matched?)


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Ernie, it depends on how quickly you want to move using donor eggs, and whether cost and ID release are big issues for you.  If you are based in or near London and want ID release, then you might want to look at CRM (there is another thread on this board detailing donor egg recipients at this clinic).  The wait list is 3 - 6 months.  From what I have seen, there is little wait required in Spain and Cyprus but the cost is similar to the UK and there is no ID release.  I was told that getting a match (I'm blonde and green eyed) would be straightforward in both places.  A lot of people go to Reprofit in Czech, but there is a wait list now as tx is relatively cheap and their stats are great.  Serum in Greece might also be an option.

Good luck in your decision making.  

A-Mx


----------



## Ernie2008 (Jul 21, 2004)

ooo, thank you - that's really helpful - thank you.  

Not sure if anyone would take them now (I'm older than I was when we first egg shared) but I'd even be willing to donate my eggs again to give someone else a chance of their dream - it was frightening not knowing how we'd feel but brilliant when we found out our previous recipient was successful and still is despite the fact that we're still here.  It's so painful being childless isn't it and a nightmare trying to wade through information, clinics and tests etc over the years - not to mention other peoples suggestions of what they would do if they were us .....!  We started all this 8-years ago - referred for an apparently "simple" blocked fallopian tube ... things no longer seem straight forward - it now seems to be totally unexplained although George Ndukwe suggested having done chicago testing that we have a similar antigen so I may not be producing blocking antibodies.  Our last clinic are having their "audit" meeting tomorrow to discuss our case .... no doubt they will consider it in isolation and not bother to consider our last attempts as they were carried out elsewhere.  I think it's time for us to take things back into our own hands a bit if we want to keep trying to get pregnant ourselves rather than adopt etc.


I'll look up the clinics you mention and see how I get on.

Thanks again

x


----------

